

Ask HN: How to sell a private version of my web application to clients? - oscardelben

Hi all,
I am building a web application with ruby on rails and some people have already asked for the ability to host the application on their own servers. They want to do this because they need to store sensitive data. I'm not particularly concerned about the fact that they could steal the source code, but rather on how to manage upgrades.<p>My idea was to setup git for them, so they can automatically download the current version.<p>I know github does something similar and I would like to know if someone has an idea about how they do it.
======
bhousel
If you go down this route of letting your clients install the software on
their own servers, you are essentially selling enterprise software.

That's not necessarily a bad thing.. For one, you can charge quite a bit more
for the software, support, configuration, etc. Just understand that it's a
very different kind of business and sales model than a typical web application
- know beforehand what you're getting yourself into.

~~~
oscardelben
Thanks for the explanation. I decided I will not offer this as the standard
solution. I'll rather offer it to those who really can't use a web application
and are willing to pay an extra.

------
jsean
One thing to consider. If you decide to host remotely, be prepared to give
support. If you don't mind it though you will have a nice (depending on your
view) source of extra income.

A better alternative might then be the opposite; create a hosted environment
in which you provide them with the security they desire.

~~~
oscardelben
I'll try to look at this possibility, thanks.

------
run4yourlives
Why don't you do the opposite: Create a hosted version that gives them the
security they desire.

There's been plenty written on the disadvantages of hosting remotely - mostly
around the inevitable support that comes with it.

Like Ford said: I've I asked people what they wanted they would have said
faster horses.

------
noodle
could set up something in the private version that pings home to find out if
there's a new version available, and if there is, provides the download link
or similar.

